# wie findet ihr den A-Team Film ?



## Gothic_1234 (20. August 2010)

huhu


wollte mal wissen wer alles schon den A-Team film im kino gesehen hat . nur so aus neugier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. August 2010)

Kölner Dom in Frankfurt? Gelbe Taxis in Deutschland?
*hust*


----------



## Gothic_1234 (20. August 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Kölner Dom in Frankfurt? Gelbe Taxis in Deutschland?
> *hust*



hä ????


----------



## Petersburg (20. August 2010)

Also ich fand ihn eigentlich ganz inordnung, aber an das Original kommt der Film nicht ran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stampeete (20. August 2010)

Was fürn Original? Es gab früher höchstens nen Piloten, und der war sicher nicht so unterhaltsam wie der derzeitige Kinofilm! 

Also Meine Meinung ist folgende:

Film ist absolut unterhaltsam, natürlich vollkommen überzogen aber auf jeden fall ein paar "GRÖHLER" wert! N´Paar Bier und n Paaar kumpels dabei und schon kann die Actionreise losgehen (vorsicht ich glaube der Film is nix für die meisten Frauen! ;-) )
Natürlich wartet der Film nicht gerade mit einer geistreichen Story oder stark ausgearbeiteten Dialogen auf, aber das tat die Serie damals auch nicht.
Ich hab mich teilweise bepisst vor lachen, und die Rollen sind definitiv sehr gut besetzt! Man darf sich halt kein A-Team im alten Stil dazu denken,
dann machts keinen Spass... Aber wer erwartet denn auch das das A-Team nach über 20 Jahren genauso geblieben ist wie damals?

Film 7/10 Wäre meine konkrete Bewertung.

Nett neu erfunden, und den 2ten Teil (wenn einer kommt) schaue ich mir auch definitiv an!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. August 2010)

Hirn Abschalten dann ist der Gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ihateyou (21. August 2010)

Hab schlimmeres erwartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An die Serie kommt's halt nicht ran, aber wenn man die mal ganz aus seinem Kopf ausblendet ist der Film auf jeden Fall unterhaltsam.
Allerdings fand ich die Besetzung nicht wirklich allzu ideal.


----------



## Beckenblockade (23. August 2010)

Warn netter Actionreisser und hat die Serie auch einigermaßen gut eingefangen (modernisiert bis zum Gehtnichtmehr, versteht sich) nur die aufgezwungene billige Thrillerhandlung und die absolut platte und überflüssige Rolle von Jessica Biel waren recht nervig.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. August 2010)

Rockt derbe finde ich die ganzen "fehler" sind im grunde nur zusätzliche gags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (23. August 2010)

ich habe mir gestern den Film mit mein hasi angeschaut ^^ wir sind aus dem lachen nciht mehr raus gekommen voll gaga xD freue mich schon es auf DvD raus kommt ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Kölner Dom in Frankfurt? Gelbe Taxis in Deutschland?
> *hust*



Also so groß ist der Unterschied zwischen Gelb und Elfenbeinfarben (oder wie auch immer diese komische Farbe heißt) auch nicht.


----------



## Dweencore (23. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Also ich fand ihn eigentlich ganz inordnung, aber an das Original kommt der Film nicht ran.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2010)

Ich mochte die alten Serien überhaupt nicht. Deswegen war ich auch skeptisch, aber der Film ist echt nicht schlecht. Schön animiert, paar lustige Szenen und teilweise auch spektakulär.

"WTF WIE SOLL MAN NEN PANZER FLIEGEN !?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (23. August 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich mochte die alten Serien überhaupt nicht. Deswegen war ich auch skeptisch, aber der Film ist echt nicht schlecht. Schön animiert, paar lustige Szenen und teilweise auch spektakulär.


Es gibt wirklich Menschen die das A-Team nicht mögen?
Ich dachte das wäre ein Mythos? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich Menschen die das A-Team nicht mögen?
> Ich dachte das wäre ein Mythos?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß nicht wieso, aber ich finde die alten Folgen einfach langweilig. Mag sein, dass es nicht meine Zeit war und ich mit Filmen wie "Toy Story" aufgewachsen bin, jedenfalls mag ich den neuen Film. Der Schauspieler aus Hangover (fällt Name grad nicht ein) ist einfach genial.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (24. August 2010)

am besten fand ich es mit den panzer aber erst mal auf so eine idee zu kommen xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (24. August 2010)

der film hat zwar wenig mit der serie zu tun aber er ist ganz unterhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (27. August 2010)

Ich bin ein riesiger Fan der Serie und schaue mir die alten Staffeln heute noch gerne auf DVD an, deshalb war ich ziemlich kritisch. 

Ein Kumpel hat den Film besorgt und ich muss sagen, dass er nicht unbedingt schlecht ist, mich aber auch nicht überzeugt hat. Fans der Original-Serie sollten nicht zuviel erwarten, es fällt schwer, objektiv zu bleiben und nicht ständig zu vergleichen. Der Film hat mit dem alten A-Team wenig zu tun und das sollte man wissen, bevor man sich an den Streifen wagt.

Die Rolle von Jessica Biel allerdings fand ich übrigens absolut daneben. Aber das hat es mit den weiblichen Figuren nun mal so auf sich.


----------



## Sunyo (31. August 2010)

Also ich schau mir die TV-Serie nicht an. Fand den Film eigentlich voll in Ordnung. Fand nur, dass B. A. ein wenig verweichlicht ist, da ich dachte, dass der aus der Serie viel härter wäre. Kann ihn auf jeden empfehlen.


----------



## Deanne (1. September 2010)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Fand nur, dass B. A. ein wenig verweichlicht ist, da ich dachte, dass der aus der Serie viel härter wäre.



Liegt daran, dass du die Serie nicht kennst. Auch dort ist B.A. zwar äußerlich ein harter Brocken, hat aber ein großes Herz (besonders für Kinder) und Angst vorm Fliegen.


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2010)

Als meine Frau & ich uns den angeschaut haben kam von mir nur ein .. "WTF?? Frankfurt Germany? Seit wann steht in Frankfurt der KÖLNER Hauptbahnhof mit dem obligatorischen DOM?" Sofort erst mal nach geschaut ob der noch da ist, man weiß ja nie.

Aber abgesehen von diesen kleinen Fauxpas war der Film sehr sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

